# phillips model# 60pp9202/17f will not turn on



## jp12steps (Dec 19, 2009)

phillips model# 60pp9202/17f will not turn on with remote or panel power button. makes no sounds at all when trying either. i have power in wall receptacle. is it a fuse behind the back tv panel?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

it's unlikely but you could try a different power lead, just in case. 

It's possible that a fuse might have blown or that the main power supply has stopped working. If you can get the back off without damaging it AFTER removing the power lead, try replacing the fuse UNLESS it's a clear glass tube fuse that is blackened. That implies a major power supply problem and may have to visit a professional for repair.

Give a visual check to see if anything looks like it has swollen, exploded or disintegrated


----------

